# HAV-A LAUGH!



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Grannies On The Road

Sitting on the side of the road waiting to catch speeding drivers, a state 
trooper sees a car puttering along at 22 mph. 
He thinks to himself, "This driver is as dangerous as a speeder!"

So he turns on his lights and pulls the driver over. Approaching the car, he notices that there are five elderly ladies - two in the front seat and three in the back, wide-eyed and white as ghosts. 
The driver, obviously confused, says to him, 
"Officer, I don't understand I was going the exact speed limit, what seems to be the problem?"

The trooper, trying to contain a chuckle, explains to her that 22 was the 
route number, not the speed limit. 
A bit embarrassed, the woman grinned and thanked the officer for pointing 
out her error. "But before you go, Ma'am, I have to ask, is everyone in this 
car OK?, these women seem awfully shaken."

"Oh, they'll be all right in a minute, officer...

We just got off Route 127." ound:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

ound:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Very cute. Thanks for the laugh. Route 127 was never the same! :biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

ound:ound:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

hahahhahahahahah! ound:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

ound: Oh my gosh. That must have been my mother driving!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ound:Funny!ound:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

ound: :laugh:


----------

